# IUI cancelled due to early ovulation



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

Hi folks,

After a rough ride (see signature) we were all set for DIUI.  Day 9 scan fab - 2 decent follies and 1 small one.  However before my second scan (day 11) I went and ovulated so they cancelled.

Doc says this is just bad luck and I should come in next month to start again.  He says they will scan every day.  

I'm major peeved!

Has anyone else experienced this? (and even better gone on to  get a BFP?)

Grateful for any advice.

A
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Aw hon I'm so sorry that your IUI was cancelled, what a shame

It's hard but with the first IUI it's always a bit of guess work as to how things will go & responses can vary so much from person to person. If they are going to scan you every day on the next one it shouldn't happen again, they will be able to see your response & adjust your drugs as needs be.

IUI is a good treatment so it's worth persevering, just hang in there


----------



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Prof W
x


----------



## cat0208 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Mrs ABA.  

Just wanted to check did your hospital take blood also to confirm that you ovulated.  This exact thing happened to me...i had scan on a fri (cant remember what cd it was) and they saw two good size follies and a few small ones.  I was then told to come back the following tue when i met a new doctor and he told me that according to scan i'd already ovulated as he couldnt see the two big follies.  Like you i was totally devastated as my previous cycle had also been abandoned.  When i phoned back they told me to continue with injecting and to come back fri and i thought this was really weird but did as was told.  When i went back another doc told me that there was one remaining follie and that we were to go ahead with insem!  I still cannot believe it but after all that it resulted in a BFP.  

Just check for sure hun but i know the disappointment you feel.  Try and stay positive and if you have already ovulated for def they will have learnt a lot this cycle about your body and hopefully this can end with a BFP for you

Cat xoxo


----------



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Cat

They did take blood to confirm, but nice to hear your positive outcome - well done!

A
x


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hi A

Yes i had this last month (july) i know EXACTLY what you are going through.

Just gotta grit your teeth and hang in there for the next go

(the topic about the clinic being closed for holidays is mine!)

Fingers crossed for you

Here's hoping we'll both have a BFP very soon


----------



## Allie_Jane (Jul 3, 2009)

I had exactly the same issue last month - I ovulated between 2 appointments.

I'm due my IUI at 12am today and it's gone well this month so keep hoping and    for your BFP

Allie xxx


----------

